# What Aerial Lifts to avoid?



## Droppin Wood

Hi gang, I'm new to the site and I'm looking for a little help with aerial lifts. I'm looking to get a used bucket truck and I was told that most lifts are red flagged after about 20 years or so. I was told to especially stay away from the Altec LR3, because you can not get parts for them anymore.Is this true? Most of the used trucks I see out there are Altec LR 3 or LR 111-55. I'm assuming they are the same thing. I just don't want to get stuck with something I can use or get parts for. I really only want to use the bucket for trees that are not safe to climb or the hard to climb trees. Any insight you can give me will be very helpful. thanks!


----------



## greg storms

*bucket trucks to avoid*

I bought an altec am855 bucket truck on ebay a year ago. I researched them, maybe not enough. Mine is 34000#...that's heavy! it'll get you 60' straight up, but you need to look at the manufacturer's specs to see the safe working zones. After getting mine, I realized I'll seldom use it since it's so heavy & difficult to get in tight areas. But, it's fun to have & play with. Before you buy, study all about them.
Greg:confused2:


----------



## Droppin Wood

Thanks for the info. I'm actually holding off on a bucket and will consider one again once my business take off more. Until then I'll just rent a bucket or a lift if I need one for a specific job. Thanks!


----------



## CalTreeEquip

The LR3's (LRIII) are good booms and they are still serviceable. The problem with them is the main boom cables need to be replace every 5 years at a cost of about $5000. The boom you're thinking of are the Asplundh LR-50. These booms, once they are over 20 years old, are no longer serviceable.

The Altec LR-IV is a preferred boom. 
The LR-V is kind of slow and weak but still a good boom (if you don't weight 250lbs). 
The Altec LB650 if a good, old school, very tuff boom. Great for tree work because of its tuffness.

Terex (Hiranger) is another good boom. The XT series is great. The old school Hi-Ranger cable booms are real tuff mother too. 

ALC's (Aerial Lift of Connecticut) are good boom but the company is out of business although I believe Altec has taken over parts and service on these.

Whatever you buy make sure there is a service option on that brand near by.


----------



## Droppin Wood

CalTree, that is some great info! Thanks! I called Altec Neuco about a week ago and I haven't heard anything from them yet, you pretty much answered my questions I had for them. I think for now I'm going to hold off on purchasing a bucket and keep renting a nifty lift for now. If business really picks up I make consider a bucket then.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT

who ever told you to stay away from the altec lrIII is not giving you good advice. its all about what you can afford. if you do end up buying from a repabutible dealer then have no worries. the lrIII is a great boom. once you get into the newer style lrV or a high ranger xt5 those trucks will carry a higher price tag. 

so to answer your question. 
theres a dealer out in the mid west somwhere who sells trucks witch to a new buyer may seem like a cheap great price, but all the booms are companies that are out of business. like TECO saturn, mti, and may other booms. anothe one to stay away from is the altec LB series. there total junk. i live by you get what you pay for, so with that said, good luck when you do decide to purchase a bucket and i hope you give us a call

thanks joe

TriState Forestry Equipment - Home


----------



## KMF5275

*Happy to help*

The thing to do is if you are looking to buy a truck tell the seller to have a p.m. performed by altec to make up a list of all issues on that unit. All buckets are not the same, if you give the altec people the boom ser# they will tell you who owned that unit. if altec had worked on it weather it is a altec or not. they have good records of the customer fleets. That p.m. will save you from paying for things you should not. good luck.


----------



## 250R

BEWARE almost ALL the bucket trucks I see advertised NEVER mention that they are inspected and certified or dialectric. Email or call the seller and listen to what they say when you ask them that question. Very entertaining if you need a laugh. IMO the seller doesn't want to get involved doing the repair work on the boom. But they do ask a lot of money for some thing thats not certified.


----------



## CalTreeEquip

250R said:


> BEWARE almost ALL the bucket trucks I see advertised NEVER mention that they are inspected and certified or dialectric. Email or call the seller and listen to what they say when you ask them that question. Very entertaining if you need a laugh. IMO the seller doesn't want to get involved doing the repair work on the boom. But they do ask a lot of money for some thing thats not certified.



All the booms we sell are certified and I usually mention that in the ad.
Buying a boom that isn't currently certified is a bad idea.


----------



## CalTreeEquip

KMF5275 said:


> The thing to do is if you are looking to buy a truck tell the seller to have a p.m. performed by altec to make up a list of all issues on that unit. All buckets are not the same, if you give the altec people the boom ser# they will tell you who owned that unit. if altec had worked on it weather it is a altec or not. they have good records of the customer fleets. That p.m. will save you from paying for things you should not. good luck.



If you have Altec inspect a boom they are not selling chances are real good they will find all sorts of stuff
wrong with it. I have my booms certified by a company that doesn't do service work so there is no motivation to sell me work that doesn't need doing.


----------



## ShermanC

KMF5275 said:


> *Happy to help*
> 
> The thing to do is if you are looking to buy a truck tell the seller to have a p.m. performed by altec to make up a list of all issues on that unit. All buckets are not the same, if you give the altec people the boom ser# they will tell you who owned that unit. if altec had worked on it weather it is a altec or not. they have good records of the customer fleets. That p.m. will save you from paying for things you should not. good luck.


BEFORE YOU BUY A LIFT OF ANY TYPE...
Take time to register for membership on www.vertikal.net (based in UK). Then spend time daily to read the News in the web site forum. A yearly subscription to their monthly magazine will be worthwhile. You will learn so much about cranes and access equipment the world around. Forewarned is forearmed and you will probably make a sound purchasing decision. You will likely know what type of unit will work well for your business, what to examine for excess wear and what the repair costs may be. After six seasons using a partner's Work Force tele-lift I ended the partnership and bought a used 2003 Niftylift TM40 on eBay. With tremendous factory support of Niftylift and an owners manual and schematic I have maintained my lift, replaced worn parts, developed a pre-work safety checklist and learned how to position the lift in many difficult locations (we are in the ridges and hollows of the Ozarks and people build properties on the wierdest places). I wouldn't know how to act if we only worked on flat land! Good luck with your search and consider membership in TCIA.


----------



## stltreedr

I would avoid any TECO booms, they are pretty much junk. Also, the Altec LRV made from 99-2008 have a service notice on the upper lower boom knuckle.. I posted this in another spot. 
Altec will replace it for free up to 10 years after in service date. If you buy a 99-04 model- you will be spending about $4k to get this fixed.


----------



## a_lopa

Versalift all the way!!

If there in good condition its all good same as buying a car.if its junk its junk


----------

